# Forefathers' Day (2)



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/forefathers-day-3694/

Forefather's Day is observed annually in Plymouth, Massachusetts (since 1769) on December 21 to commemorate the landing of the Pilgrims. 

Forefathers' Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Interesting trivia: for around a century it was observed (due to a calendar mistake) on December 22, before the mistake was corrected and December 21 was observed in Plymouth, although it continues to be observed on December 22 by the Old Colony Club. The OCC historically has made exceptions to this when December 22 falls on the Lord's Day by observing the event on another nearby day of the week. 

The Pilgrim John Howland Society - Articles: Forefathers Day, December 21: Our Day

This is the account of the first observance of this day from the OCC website:



> On the morning of the said day (Dec. 22, 1769), after discharging a cannon, was hoisted upon the hall [Old Colony Hall, which once stood on Market Street south of the 1749 Court House, was built by Club member John Thomas, and was the place of meeting for the Club] an elegant silk flag, with the following inscription, 'OLD COLONY, 1620'. At eleven o'clock, A. M. the members of the club appeared at the hall, and from thence proceeded to the house of Mr. Howland, inn-holder, which is erected on the spot where the first licensed house in the Old Colony formerly stood [now the site of Fleet Bank on North Street] , at half after two a decent repast was served, which consisted of the following dishes, viz.
> 
> 1, a large baked Indian whortleberry pudding;
> 2, a dish of sauquetash;
> ...


----------

